

Investors to Zuckerberg: Please step down - zipop
http://blog.crranky.com/facebook/investors-to-zuckerberg-please-step-down/

======
jcitme
That's the worst MBA vs Real life thinking ever. I hope the actual investors
aren't nearsighted enough to think that kicking Zuck out will make facebook's
stock value improve. As much as everyone loves to hate on facebook, it's not
going anywhere without him.

------
jtokoph
IPO price != real value

Say a share of FB was valued at $80 now, would that because Zuck did amazing
things for the company over the last 3 months? No, it would be because the
share price was undervalued at IPO.

In reality, the share was overpriced at IPO. We've now only begun to see the
real value of a share of Facebook stock. Now it's time to boost the real
value.

------
rdg
And by "investors" they mean this blogger, right?

------
r3demon
No, he won't.

